# webhost+security+paypal+wordpress



## simplestuff (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi guys..
A simple question, I was thinking of setting up a website. But for security/privacy reasons I do not want to provide a hosting site with my credit/debit card no. or even my personal address. I was wondering if I can find a host that would accept paypal payments. 

I would like wordpress supported host and a hosting of about(or less than) 95$ a year.

I looked around on the net for a while but couldn't find an exact solution to my problem.

Thanks guysray:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if you purchase a domain name for your website you are legally bound to provide your real name and address - No choice. In addition most legit hosting services require contact information.

If you want privacy, setup your own server. But the domain name will still get you.


----------



## simplestuff (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok...
so considering I do provide my Name and address. 
What about the other three things.
A hosting thats good, supports wordpress and accepts paypal payments.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

fyi - you do not need a webhost to use wordpress. 

I personally do not know of a webhost that takes paypal but a quick search of google gave me the following.

http://www.google.com/search?q=webh...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## are (Nov 25, 2008)

check are-paypal plugin on http://arepaypal.ehibou.com this plugin as a nice way to integrate wordpress and paypal


----------

